# No maintainer and a port won't rebuild?  Maybe a  fix here, if just one dependency...



## jb_fvwm2 (Aug 24, 2009)

In the following scenario:  [port-number] refers to 
say, "fbpanel-4.12" and usually excludes the minor
version _4"  ...
This scenario uses /fribidi/ as the dependency which
broke an unmaintained /port/


```
#port#  make patch
#port#  cd work
#work#  touch .configure_done.[port]._usr_local
cd [port-number]
sh ./configure  --help  # to be sure to find the option below
sh ./configure --disable-fribidi
cd /usr/ports/category/[port]/   # or, ../..
make build
(find the binary(ies) , in this case it was in /src/ )
cd src
ldd ./[port-binary]
(tests ok?)
cd /usr/ports/category/[port]
pkg_delete -f /var/db/pkg/[port-number] && make install
```

This port had a rather simple Makefile, I am unsure the
method would work in more complex ones...


----------



## SirDice (Aug 24, 2009)

Edit the port's Makefile, look for CONFIGURE_ARGS and add the --disable-fribidi there.


----------



## tangram (Aug 24, 2009)

Just a little heads up: Posting in Howtos & FAQs


----------

